# 1.4t auto mode vs manual mode...differences



## jlalill (Nov 1, 2010)

i decided to take a drive on the highway to test the differences between auto mode and manual mode with the 1.4 turbo

i found that when using the auto mode...no problems....'floor it' and the engine rev's nicely(that freewheeling sound) and accelerates/changers gear nicely....easy to pass and change lanes etc.

but 

with the manual mode....when i'm at highway speed ..gear 6...there's no guts to pass or accelerate(normal)...so i go to 5th and accelerate..but it doesn't have that nice rev(freewheeling sound)...a steady climb to reach speed...bottom line auto works/sounds/feels better

just want to hear from others if that's what they experience...
to me the manual mode is good for start's..but not for highway passing..


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Maybe you need to downshift to 4th in manual mode??? It can't hurt since you will be blocked if the RPM's will be too high.


----------



## jlalill (Nov 1, 2010)

robertbick said:


> Maybe you need to downshift to 4th in manual mode??? It can't hurt since you will be blocked if the RPM's will be too high.


come to think of it..i haven't tried the manual mode in 4th at highway driving...so i'll give it a go....4 to 5 to 6.....


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...at what speed are you doing that "car passing"?

...passing something at 55 mph (~2,100 rpm) is quite a bit different to the engine computer than passing something at 75 mph (~2,850 rpm)

...although the torque is the _same_ at both speeds, the *HP* output is _markedly_ different:

• 55 mph @ 2,100 rpm = *59 HP*(engine), but ~15 HP(drag), or ~*45 HP* for _acceleration_ 
• 75 mph @ 2,850 rpm = *80 HP*(engine), but ~32 HP(drag), or ~*48 HP* for _acceleration_

...you 'gained' only about *3 HP* _more_ from the engine at 2,850 rpm!


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Manual mode.........handy at lower mph.....*

I've been using the* manual mode* when I'm stuck driving slower than 40 mph. Many times you'll find the transmission won't make the 5/6 shift under 40 mph. As long as the road is relatively flat (low load) making the manual bump up to 6th gets those 1.4 rpms down to around the 1500 range. If the traffic flow is stop and go under 40 it's handy to shift (2nd to 6th) up quicker than the "D" program. Sure helps keep those* "anxious" 1.4 rpms* under control _*when we don't need them*_.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

jaygeo1 said:


> I've been using the* manual mode* when I'm stuck driving slower than 40 mph. Many times you'll find the transmission won't make the 5/6 shift under 40 mph.


I do the same. If the ECM/TCM does not want you to shift, it will flash shift denied on the screen. So, the car is smart enough to keep you from doing any harm.


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

jaygeo1 said:


> I've been using the* manual mode* when I'm stuck driving slower than 40 mph. Many times you'll find the transmission won't make the 5/6 shift under 40 mph. As long as the road is relatively flat (low load) making the manual bump up to 6th gets those 1.4 rpms down to around the 1500 range. If the traffic flow is stop and go under 40 it's handy to shift (2nd to 6th) up quicker than the "D" program. Sure helps keep those* "anxious" 1.4 rpms* under control _*when we don't need them*_.


Today I realized that you can take off from a stop in 2nd gear (manual mode). The owners manual says:
*"When accelerating the vehicle from*
*a stop in snowy and icy conditions,*
*you may want to shift into second*
*gear. A higher gear allows the*
*vehicle to gain more traction on*​
*slippery surfaces."*

I didn't get a chance to see if using 2nd gear to take off from a stop is practical during normal driving. As long as the launch from the stop is easy and power isn't needed this may be one more option to control those* anxious rpm's* of the 1.4 turbo. I'll be trying this out tomorrow.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

jaygeo1 said:


> Today I realized that you can take off from a stop in 2nd gear (manual mode). The owners manual says:


I will give it a try! Good tip.


----------



## jlalill (Nov 1, 2010)

i've noticed that in manual mode it stays in 2nd at a stop sometimes..so it is intelligent...haven't studied it enough to see if it because of the length of the stop or transmission temperature's etc....


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Manual Mode....2nd gear takeoff...*

Driving this morning I used the manual mode and _while stopped_ shifted to 2nd gear. The car pulled forward with ease not seeming to labor at all. At the next stop it_* stays in 2nd gear*_. Still experimenting with this, but it certainly does help keep the rpms from _taking off_ on the initial throttle opening.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

jaygeo1 said:


> Driving this morning I used the manual mode and _while stopped_ shifted to 2nd gear. The car pulled forward with ease not seeming to labor at all.


Same here. Flat ground. Easy. Fun.


----------

